# This is magic!



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

this is Earth Magic Sunspots a miniature colt. 
when i went to veiw him around 5-7 months old









this is what he looked like when we picked him up at 10 months old


























this is what he looked like once we clipped all that awful wild hair off!










then it started to grow back 12 months old


















18 months old we went back to where he was bred so he could flirt with all the little ladies 

















now this is what he looked like.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes gorgeous:001_wub:, is he fully grown now?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:001_wub: so cute. Do you have any other horses?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

he's lovley!!


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

i should think so now. he is already just over 1 inch bigger then his dad. he is approx 35 inches.

will be 3 yrs in may.

yes i have a arabian x cob mare called tia. 15hh


















possibly getting another miniature. part bred falabella mare. red and white about 30 inches. this is her as a foal. she is the same age as magic they where play mates when they where foals.









:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tia's beautiful too


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks she's a good girl, doesnt like magic too much. lol


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Awwww both your equines are gorgeous x


----------



## addyjason (Oct 18, 2010)

Great horse pictures. Its amazing to see such a nice collection. Good post.


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

wow, what a transformation, he's really lovely


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh hes a real cutie bless him he he


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

He is really cute!


----------



## horsebarter (Apr 28, 2011)

snails_loved said:


> this is earth magic sunspots a miniature colt.
> When i went to veiw him horse for sale around 5-7 months old
> 
> 
> ...


*awwwwwwwwww*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

What a cute pony & I love Tia, she is gorgeous. My sort of horse.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Wow Magic is adorable!!!


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks guys!

more update pictures........

this was march time so hairy!

tia


















missy AKA sea bird she has never been ruged so really hairly. its slowly coming out......in places HAHA


















magic


















now may tia has almost got her full sumer coat. but not the miniatures, dont know why it takes them so long. iv taken buckets of hair from them!


















he hasnt sucseeded yet. as far as i know. so wether a foal will be around next year. i dought.









tia's usal greeting.


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

wow you have such nice horses .....absolutely adorable!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Missy has very unusual markings, I have never seen a coloured pony skewbald one side & almost all white the other.
All your horses are lovely & very well looked after.


----------



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

so beautfull


----------

